# lighting control



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No problemo. Use a GE RR-7 system. Been in use since the 1950's.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Building automation is a wonderful thing. You can also interface into the computer network.


----------



## De Vassco (Oct 31, 2008)

Check these sites, that's what I would use for those challenges, cheers!
http://www.lutron.com/cms400/default.aspx?app=commercial
http://www.crestron.com/solutions/green_light-lighting_and_automation/
http://www.litetouch.com/
http://www.lolcontrols.com/


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> No problemo. Use a GE RR-7 system. Been in use since the 1950's.


Thats exactly what I would do.


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

Most major panel manufacturers are now making lighting control panels with all kinds of features to do stuff like this and a whole lot more.


----------

